# My cockatiel has swollen stomach i need some advice please



## Kebara (Oct 31, 2021)

He is 1 month old I bought him from a guy online he arrived like this he said it's totally normal and it's nothing to worry about I decided to post it here because a lot of you have experience about these stuff can you please tell me if it's normal or is he in danger


----------



## Artchimamma (Jul 23, 2021)

Hi get some natural coconut water and give the baby 1 mils from a syringe few times a day or you can mix it in with the formula you feed it


----------



## Kebara (Oct 31, 2021)

Artchimamma said:


> Hi get some natural coconut water and give the baby 1 mils from a syringe few times a day or you can mix it in with the formula you feed it


It got better on its own the past few days he seem to be very healthy and energetic should I mix the coconut water in his formula regardless or only use it in situation like this if it happens again?


----------



## Artchimamma (Jul 23, 2021)

Yes you can use it even if his tummy is not swollen it Wil help keep him healthy and prevent dehydration or other issues, my baby did so well on this stuff its what I used from day 1 up til few weeks


----------



## Artchimamma (Jul 23, 2021)

I would never raise a bird without Cocunut water ever again, that stuff is gold!!


----------



## Sam E. Hills (Nov 3, 2021)

What is the life expectancy of cockatiels?


----------



## Kebara (Oct 31, 2021)

Artchimamma said:


> I would never raise a bird without Cocunut water ever again, that stuff is gold!!


Thanks a lot for your help I appreciate it


----------



## AOTA (Oct 31, 2020)

Sam E. Hills said:


> What is the life expectancy of cockatiels?


In the 70's, I rtead an aryticle in a colledge print Avian paper they put out with update protocols....... a Lady had a 32 year old, ( might be 31),... as she wrote she said the male cockatiel was at that moment in her lap with female pet companion "doing the breeder dance". I have heard of several in there early 20's, most I've known/hear 12- 16 My special guy lived to 17.....and just went to sleep. (personal companion tiel " Cookie". Amazing how you don't forget them.


----------



## AOTA (Oct 31, 2020)

AOTA said:


> In the 70's, I read an article in a college print Avian paper they put out with update protocols....... a Lady had a 32 year old, the oldest documented at that time. ( might be 31),... as she wrote she said the male cockatiel was at that moment in her lap with female pet companion "doing the breeder dance". I have heard of several in there early 20's, most I've known/hear 12- 18. My special guy lived to 17.....and just went to sleep. (personal companion tiel " Cookie". Amazing how you don't forget them.


----------



## Ak bigil (Nov 12, 2021)

Ok


----------

